# Toilet stoppage



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll just leave this here. It was alive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet black baby Jesus!!!!!!!!!!

Best pic EVER!, is this yours?!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Sweet black baby Jesus!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Best pic EVER!, is this yours?!



My mechanics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Is that a dog? Nuts


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw this on Facebook a couple of months ago.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So the plumber augered the poor critter to death?

Details please.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> I saw this on Facebook a couple of months ago.



Wait. So he's lying to me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Wait. So he's lying to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so......do a google search of the image.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Chit! He lied to me. There's going to be hell to pay now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Just called him now. He's back peddling like crazy. Said that he did pull a rat out, just not that one. Sorry guys. I'm embarrassed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Just called him now. He's back peddling like crazy. Said that he did pull a rat out, just not that one. Sorry guys. I'm embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good going Chris. I live vicariously through Drain Pro and you just shattered the dream.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

He tried telling me that the pic came from google but he did pull a rat out last week or some nonsense. I'm actually pissed off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've heard of a fish story, now we have rat stories. Unbelievable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Good going Chris. I live vicariously through Drain Pro and you just shattered the dream.



Lol. You're going to have a boring vicarious life if your living through me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Just called him now. He's back peddling like crazy. Said that he did pull a rat out, just not that one. Sorry guys. I'm embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think about what else he has lied about. Not to mention, is he that dumb that he didn't think that you'd find out or does he think you're that dumb that you wouldn't find out?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> He tried telling me that the pic came from google but he did pull a rat out last week or some nonsense. I'm actually pissed off.
> 
> 
> Drain Pro,
> Don't be 2 hard on him, I have pulled a rat out before. I have also chased one down a sewer before. He just ran farther than I had camera cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I've heard of a fish story, now we have rat stories. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fish story is quite valid I can assure you...

As an aquarium owner I can tell you I've flushed a few myself...
Small ones of course, the big ones go in the trash...

As a plumber I've augered out a couple of them...
The customer didn't know how big was too big...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I have pulled a rat out before. I have also chased one down a sewer before. He just ran farther than I had camera cable.


Yep! Seen That Too...

Also pulled possums and raccoons out of storm drains...

And a mole out of a kitchen sink line to a drywell...
That one coulda gagged a maggot....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, really ... a freaking rat! Regardless of it being one that your guys pulled or not, that's crazy to me. Would have never though it to be true without pics.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tore a dead raccoon up with the WH once in a driveway culvert. It was eye opening seeing what it did to flesh


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Wow, really ... a freaking rat! Regardless of it being one that your guys pulled or not, that's crazy to me. Would have never though it to be true without pics.



I've seen where rats have come out of toilets. Not witnessed it myself but told by credible customers. The first time it happened, I was sure the lady was nuts. That was until I augered the bowl and pulled out a rat. 
When I worked for a plumbing company, we had a building on 5th Ave where I would install rat stops under the toilets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The rat in the original post looks more like a small dog...


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Went on a no heat call with my j man when I was a helper the inducer motor was burnt up so I started taking it off while he ran to the shop to get a new one ended up a rabbit had made it that far before it died a damn maggot filled mess


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Tore a dead raccoon up with the WH once in a driveway culvert. It was eye opening seeing what it did to flesh


We had a two fer one sale once on raccoons in a storm drain...

Two raccoons went in to the line, the first one reached a point where it could turn around and it headed back...
They met head on and neither was backing up...

It was a tight fit and they blocked the drain...

The jetter brought them both out...


----------

